# Geld endlich zusammen - Passt das soweit?



## Olly07 (13. März 2013)

Hallo Forum,

endlich sind die Mäuse zusammen für den Neuen! Ich hab rauf und runterrecherchiert, ich meine diese Zusammenstellung könnte was wirklich Gutes sein. Leider kann ich erst in ein paar Jahren wieder was Neues holen, daher bitte ich um Euer Urteil!

Die Preise für den PC variieren übrigens von 1350€ bei Hardwareversand bis zu satten 1600€ bei KM Computer. Immerhin für die tupfengleiche Ware.

Zwei Fragen habe ich noch:

Offenbar braucht man kein 700W und mehr grosses Netzteil mehr, die neuen Grakas scheinen sich auszuwirken. Reichen da die ausgesuchten 580W aus?

Stichwort Gehäuse. Das geplante Lian Li A 05 FNA scheint zu klein zu sein, werde wohl doch auf ein PCB 6 oder 12 ausweichen zu müssen. Fast schade, denn viel kommt ja nicht gerade in den Rechner hinein. Ist das 5er wirklich so schlecht in punkto Wärmehaushalt? Die Gehäusegrösse wäre für mich perfekt!

Hier nun die Liste:

Gehäuse Lian Li A05 FNA / PCB 6 / 12

ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5

MSI Z77A-GD55, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3

Corsair Vengeance LP Series Black DDR3-1600  16GB

Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

Samsung SSD 840  128/256 Gb

ASUS BW-12B1ST BD-Brenner

BE QUIET Straight Power E9 CM

BE QUIET Dark Rock Pro 2

WIN 7 Premium 64 Bit


----------



## blazin255 (13. März 2013)

Ich würde das mainboard wechseln 

http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57526/Gigabyte+Z77-D3H,+Intel+Z77,+ATX.article

oder das UD3H

und das 580W netzteil reicht locker


----------



## Techki (13. März 2013)

Ich kenn mich mit Netzteilen nicht gut aus aber wenn ich mir ein ähnliches System anschauen ( von Einem Freund) denke ich so 480W  reichen auch . 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher . 
Könntest du vieleicht einen Warenkorb zusammenstellen ? wo man alles nochmal sieht


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (13. März 2013)

@blazin255
Gibts auch ne Begründung, warum du das Mainboard wechseln würdest?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. März 2013)

MSi hat miesen support und die boards sind meist schlecht verarbeitet.


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2013)

Das reicht als Netzteil mehr als aus: https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-3-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html
Selbst 400W sind noch O.K. .

Bei den SSDs reicht die Standardvariante aus . Statt 2 SSDs mit 128 und 256Gb zu kaufen, kannst Du auch gleich die 840er Standard in der 500Gb Variante nehmen, welche Momentan das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat.
https://geizhals.at/de/samsung-ssd-840-series-500gb-mz-7td500bw-a841503.html


----------



## Olly07 (13. März 2013)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Lian Li stellt PC-A05FN mit "Back-to-Front"-Kühlkonzept vor


----------



## xpSyk (13. März 2013)

Ich würde als MB ASrock Z77 Extreme3 nehmen


----------



## XGamer98 (13. März 2013)

Achtte darauf das du den Low Profile Ram nimmst sonst könnte es zu Problemen mit dem CPU-Kühler kommen:
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H hier wäre meiner Meinung nach eine bessere Wahl http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57523/Gigabyte+Z77X-D3H,+Intel+Z77,+ATX.article
Da die MSI-Boards m.M.n oft schlecht Verarbeitet sind


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2013)

Also wenn es ein kleines gehäuse sein soll dann nimm doch dass hier und dazu dann das MoBo 

MoBo - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Sockel 1155, ITX

Case - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Gehäuse - schwarz, ohne Netzteil

oder nur das Case hier - http://www.hardwareversand.de/Desktop/72558/Cooler+Master+HAF+XB,+schwarz.article

und als Graka würde ich ne 7970 nehmen ist meist schneller als die GTX670 http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=66261&agid=1942&pvid=4nkzwjs66_he8f9b80&ref=13

und als Kühler denn http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/67111/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E.article


----------



## Velloc (13. März 2013)

> MSi hat miesen support und die boards sind meist schlecht verarbeitet.


Stimmt so nicht, Support kann ich nichts zu sagen hatte noch kein Problem mit einen Msi Produkt.
Aber die Bauteile sind die gleichen wie bei anderen Nammenhaften Herstellern, soll wohl früher anders gewesen sein.
Quelle unter anderem das Forum hier aber auch andere hab mich damals schlau gemacht vor den kauf eines billig Boards für mein 2t Pc.


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2013)

Ach und bei ATI/AMD Grakas gibts noch 2 Games oben drauf (Crysis 3 / Bioshock Infinite)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2013)

Wegen der Belüftung würde ich eher Fractal als Gehäuse nehmen, beim Netzteil reichen 480W max völlig aus


----------



## Bärenmarke (13. März 2013)

Velloc schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht, Support kann ich nichts zu sagen hatte noch kein Problem mit einen Msi Produkt.


 
Der Support ist richtit mies bei MSI hatte damals das K9N Diamond, konnte bis zu 140 Watt CPUs aufnehmen und war das teuerste Bord in der Sockelklasse von MSI (würde ich kein zweitesmal kaufen, aber damals war man noch jung) und für mein Bord gab es kein einziges offizielles Biosupdate, damit ich nen Phenom I darauf nutzen kann.
Auf ein paar billig Mainbords hingegen gab es seitens MSI ein Biosupdate, kann nur sagen die reinste Kundenverarsche 
Bei Asus ist der support z.b. viel besser.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Olly07 (13. März 2013)

Das MSI wird von pcgames empfohlen, daher hab ich das gewählt. Ich würde auch lieber eines von Asus nehmen, schon weil ich auch die GTX 670 von diesem Hersteller nehmen will. Ein Lian Li Gehäuse soll es auch unbedingt sein, die gefallen mir am besten. Noch lieber wäre mir eines dieser massiv gebauten Mini-Cubes, aber mit Micro-Motherboards und entsprechenden Karten kenne ich mich noch weniger aus. 

Ich habe also das MB und den RAM im Merkzettel ausgetauscht. Ich habe ohnehin wenig Bauhöhe, ich glaube der CPU Kühler geht gerade so hinein. Der Rock Pro gefällt mir optisch sehr gut, obwohl ich den ja nachher nie wieder sehen werde.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wegen der Belüftung würde ich eher Fractal als Gehäuse nehmen, beim Netzteil reichen 480W max völlig aus



Das sieht auch schick aus, und würde auch in der Höhe passen. Gibt es das in einer etwas hochwertigeren Version ohne Kunststoff? Und bietet der Hersteller auch eine dieser Laufwerksblenden an, die man um den Blueraybrenner montieren kann? Das gefllt mir bei Lian Li sehr gut, dass das hässliche Teil optisch verschwinden kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2013)

Wenn eher Gigabyte oder Asrock als Alternative beim Board, Asus ist so eine Welt für sich. Beim Gehäuse müßte man eben darauf achten das Karte und Kühler passen. Bei ITX kämen ja zb diese Boards in Frage, und die Karte ist mit 28cm sowie Dualslot ja noch recht human von den Maßen. Oder man versucht es mit µ ATX?
So eine Blende ist mir direkt nicht bekannt, oder man baut sich aus einer Originalblende einen Stealth Mod


----------



## Olly07 (13. März 2013)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Also wenn es ein kleines gehäuse sein soll dann nimm doch dass hier und dazu dann das MoBo
> 
> MoBo - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Sockel 1155, ITX
> 
> Case - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Gehäuse - schwarz, ohne Netzteil



Genau das Gehäuse hatte ich im Auge, gefällt mir sehr gut! Wie gesagt ist diese Technik für mich Neuland, daher grundsätzlich gefragt:

Ist die Technik der MBs grundsätzlich gleich, kann ich da die ASUS GTX670 Karte nehmen, und wie ist es hier mit den Temperaturen? Dann käme auch eines dieser tollen Mini Cubes infrage:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Cube - schwarz


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2013)

Also bei dem Q08B glaub ich nicht das da die Temps gut sind vor allem wenn das NT direkt vor dem CPU-Kühler ist.

Im BitFenix Prodigy hast du viel platz da past locker der SilverArrow SB-E rein und hat sehr gute Temps für mITX-Case


----------



## Olly07 (13. März 2013)

Ich habe eben das Caseking Barbone Bundle entdeckt:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Prodigy » King Mod Prodigy OC Bundle ASRock Z77, Intel 3570K +26%, 8 GB

Könnte das nicht eine sinnvolle Alternative sein? Soweit ich es verstanden habe, fehlen noch

- Asus GTX 670
- Samsung SSD 840  256GB
- Blueraybrenner

und fertig wärs?! Das Gehäuse gefällt mi sehr gut, es gibt sogar eine Wasserkühlung, sowie volle Übertaktung mit Garantie. Da komme ich preislich vielleicht sogar günstiger weg, und ich komme schneller zum Ziel. Oder gibts bei diesen Dingern grundsätzliche Haken?


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2013)

wieso eigentlich unbedingt ne GTX670 wenns für weniger geld besseres gibt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Prodigy » King Mod Prodigy OC Bundle ASRock Z77, Intel 3570K +26%, 8 GB


 
Das Ganze ist ziemlich teuer, ich würde eher einzeln kaufen.



WaldemarE schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich unbedingt ne GTX670 wenns für weniger geld besseres gibt?


 
Was gibt es denn für weniger Geld besseres ?


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2013)

hmmm eine HD7970


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

Schon mal daran gedacht dass die reine Leistung nicht alles ist ? 
Die 670 verbraucht unter Last weniger Strom und es gibt deutlich leisere Custom-Designs.


----------



## WaldemarE (13. März 2013)

Ihr immer mit eurem Stromverbrauch das sind wenn dann max 15€ mehr aufs jahr gesehn und ne Graka bleibt wenn dann auch nur max. 4 jahre in einem PC wenns gut läuft.

Ach und für die 7970 gibts keine Custom-Designs? 

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797TO-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe denn gleichen Kühler auf meiner GTX670 und ich glaube nicht das sie bei der 7970 andere lüfter genommen haben, max. haben die die drehzahl etwas anghoben und das wars dann auch und selbst dann ist es leise.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

Die 7970 produziert aber deutlich mehr Abwärme.

Zum Vergleich: leiseste GTX670: 0,8 Sone; leiseste 7970: 1,9 Sone


----------



## Makalar (13. März 2013)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem Stromverbrauch das sind wenn dann max 15€ mehr aufs jahr gesehn und ne Graka bleibt wenn dann auch nur max. 4 jahre in einem PC wenns gut läuft.
> 
> Ach und für die 7970 gibts keine Custom-Designs?
> 
> ...


 
Und die GHz Edition ist nochmal lauter


----------



## Olly07 (14. März 2013)

Hättet Ihr nochmal einen Tipp für ein Asus motherboard, das dem genannten von Gigaabyte ebenbürtig ist? Ich hätte dann alle Komponenten beisammen, und würde sich nochmal in einer Übersicht auflisten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. März 2013)

Ach auf einmal ist der Stromverbrauch nicht wichtig, bei jeden thread vor der kepler Einführung war es das Argument für amd
Und derzeit ist es auch ein Argument für jeden CPU thread bei AMD Umrüstung.

Ich wußte gar nicht das die HD7970 so laut ist. das wäre für mich ein no go.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. März 2013)

Wenn es ein Asus Board sein muss, nimm auf keinen Fall eines mit LK/LX/LE Endung. Die taugen nix .

Wenn es das Prodigy wird, kommt eigentlich nur das schon genannte http://geizhals.de/asus-p8z77-i-del...3-12800u-ddr3-90-mibi70-g0eay0dz-a749615.html in Frage.


----------



## Softy (14. März 2013)

Der Asus Support ist ziemlich daneben, wie ich gerade selber erlebe  

Ich würde eher eins von Gigabyte oder Asrock nehmen. Wenn es Asus sein muss: ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (14. März 2013)

Ich bin vom Prodigy ausgegangen, von wegen Kühler und Grakaslot . Ansonsten selbstverständlich ein Asrock oder Gigabyte .


----------



## Olly07 (14. März 2013)

Vielen Dank, ich denke ich habe mich nun entschieden. 

Leider ist das Wunschgehäuse aktuell nicht lieferbar, aber die Nummer grösser passt doch gerade noch so untern Tisch, und mehr Luft im Kamin ist sicherlich eher von Vorteil. Und da ich gerade beim Weg ins Armenhaus bin, habe ich mir noch eine normale Festplatte, sowie drei passende Gehäuselüfter gegönnt. Dann sollten vernünftige Temperaturen möglich sein.

Vielleicht schaut Ihr hier bitte nochmal drüber. Eine technische Frage habe ich noch:

Warum weist die Bestellroutine den Fehler aus, ich hätte bereits eine 2,5" Festplatte mit der SSD verbaut, und eine weitere optische Platte hätte keinen Platz? In dem grossen Gehäuse?!

Und warum taugt eine SSD nicht für das alltägliche Surfen etc? Ich habe erfahren, das man damit das Betriebssystem zwar schneller bewegen kann, aber Dinge wie gleichzeitiges Surfen, Outlook, Drucken und Musikhören ginge damit nicht gut. Das verstehe ich noch nicht ganz. Ich wollte eine SSD eigentlich dafür, das man eben mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig tun kann, ohne nervige Warezeiten.

Fürs Spielen brauche ich die eigentlich nicht, denn ob sich gespeicherte Spielestände damit einige Sekunden schneller laden lassen, wäre mir egal. Für die Spielegeschwindigkeit selber nutzt die SSD glaube ich sowieso nichts.

Hab da vielleicht noch einen Denkfehler.

UND: Habe ich die richtigen Gehäuselüfter, oder könnten es auch billigere von Be Quiet sein? Die Marke möchte ich nicht verändern, soll aus einem Gusss wie NT und CPU Lüfter sein.

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) 

ASUS P8Z77-V LK, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBIH0-G0EAY0VZ) 

Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9)

ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS32-S0UAY0BZ) 

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) 

Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) 

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) 

ASUS BW-12B1ST, SATA, bulk (90-D83C114-UB0410) 

Lian Li PC-9FB schwarz 

https://geizhals.at/de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-1000gb-st1000dm003-a686480.html

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030)


----------



## Makalar (14. März 2013)

Von solchen Problemen mit SSDs habe ich noch nie gehört, hast du zufällig einen Link?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

Beim Mainboard kein Asus mit LX, LK oder LE Endung. Bei der Asus 670 reicht auch die normale Variante locker.
Als HDD würde ich eher eine Barracuda 7200.14 nehmen.


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2013)

nimm kein Asus Brett mit einer L-Endung


----------



## Olly07 (14. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Beim Mainboard kein Asus mit LX, LK oder LE Endung. Bei der Asus 670 reicht auch die normale Variante locker.
> Als HDD würde ich eher eine Barracuda 7200.14 nehmen.


 
Bitte kurz erläutern, und eine Alternative geben. Ich tausche das dann umgehend aus, bevor ich es bestelle. 

Die Erläuterungen zur SSD habe ich heute vom hardwareversand Support erfahren, oder es zumindest so interpretiert. Da ich eigentlich keine Datenmengen zu speichern habe, also weder viel Musik noch Bilder etc, wollte ich erst gar keine normale Festplatte nehmen. Nun bin ich da eher verunsichert.

PS: Vielleicht eher dieses hier?

ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Makalar (14. März 2013)

Dieses z.B. 
https://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-z77x-d3h-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a749610.html


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

Die Asus LK, LX und LE Boards sind qualitativ schlecht und haben keine Spannungswandlerkühler.
Nimm dieses hier: ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die 7200.14 ist schneller als deine ausgewählte Samsung HDD, daher eher die nehmen: 7200.14 in SATA 3.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Olly07 (14. März 2013)

Geht dieses Asus hier also auch nicht?

ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Immerhin wäre das ASRock 50€ billiger, einen Monat Knäckebrot weniger.

Die HDD habe ich fgleich ausgetauscht, vielen Dank für den Tip.


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2013)

Das ist schon gut  , aber halt überteuert. Wenn du es umbedingt willst kannst du es kaufen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

Das Asus wäre gut, ich finde das allerdings etwas oversized. Asus ist in der letzten Zeit nicht so der Brüller, deswegen würde ich eher ein Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## Olly07 (14. März 2013)

Ich verstehe. Ich hatte den Tick, möglichst einheitlich kaufen zu wollen. Zudem verbinde ich den Namen Asus mit Qualität, was aber wohl nicht mehr so der Fall ist ?!

Ich habe den neuen Asus ML 248 Monitor, das Asus BD-Laufwerk, die Graka 670 und eben das MB. Für die Lüfterei und NT Be Quiet. Vielleicht sollte ich auf das AS Rock gehen, sieht zu den schwarzen Lüftern sicherlich auch gut aus. Tausche ich also aus.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

Asus hat nicht wirklich einen guten Support, desweiteren machen die in der letzten Zeit viel Mist wie ich finde.


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2013)

Das Asrock Extreme3/4 ist


----------



## facehugger (14. März 2013)

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle zwischen diesen beiden Mobos entscheiden:


ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und ja, die 7970 ist ja soooo viel schneller wie ihr "grüner" Gegenspieler:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 7) - ComputerBase 
da tun sich ganze Welten auf. Es soll wirklich noch welche geben (hab ich zumindest gehört) denen es bei der Graka nicht nur auf die Balkenlänge ankommt. Und in Sachen Verbrauch und Lautstärke steht die GTX670 bei ähnlicher Leistung nun einmal besser da. Warum das von den AMD-"Empfehlern" immer totgeschwiegen wird Das Game-Bundle bei den "roten" lockt natürlich, keine Frage.

Gruß


----------



## Olly07 (14. März 2013)

Ich denke ich werde das ASRock nehmen. 

Dann umgehe ich eventelle Serviceprobleme und spare mir etwas Geld ein. Sonst bliebe noch die Karte als "Asusproblemfall", ich hätte auch gern eine EVGA. Immerhin 5 Jahre Garantie. 

EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Abseits davon finde ich sonst nur Refenzdesigns. Dagegen sieht die Asus alledings deutlich edler aus. Gäbs sonst eine Alternative? Gainward Phantom oder Zotac? Eine 680 gibts wohl noch nicht um die 400€ oder... 

Vielleicht die mit preislich äusserster Schmerzgrenze:

Zotac GeForce GTX 680 AMP! Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60102-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich stells also nochmal komplett zusammen, sobald hardwareversand endlich mal wieder errreichbar ist.

Wie äussert sich das Serviceproblem bei Asus? Für den Moni bieten sie immerhin 3 Jahre vor-Ort-Service, mit ein Grund warum ich den ML248 gekauft habe.


----------



## Makalar (14. März 2013)

Wenn du eine EVGA willst, dann diese:
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2013)

Jepp lieber Asrock oder Gigabyte beim Board und 150 Taler müssen es wahrlich nicht sein. Die Grakas von Asus sind ja ok und wenn es ein anderer Hersteller sein soll würde sich auch Gigabyte anbieten. Die GTX 670 sollte aber reichen


----------



## Olly07 (14. März 2013)

So liebe Leute, ich denke ich hab alles. Ich häte gern das ASRock, aber es isst länger nicht lieferbar. Das Gigabyte schon. Ich habs also nochmal neu aufgestellt. Lian Li bringt zur Messe auch nichts Neues, was mir passen könnte, daher brauche ich wohl nicht zu warten.

Interessant, wie sich stündlich im Hardwareversand die Preise ändern. Und 50€ mehr für eine 680er ist auch noch ok. Wenn die denn was taugt?! NT musste ich allerdings offenbar anpassen, das 580WE wollte der Shop nicht annehmen. Mit 700 Watt funzt es, und auch das Problem mit den beiden Speicherplatten ist nun kein Thema mehr.

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W ATX 2.3 (E9-700W/BN194) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zotac GeForce GTX 680 AMP! Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60102-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lian Li PC-9FB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Pioneer BDR-208DBK, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu noch eine Laufwerksblende von Lian Li für den Brenner, und ich bin bei 1520€. Und pleite bis 2030.....

Gäbs noch etwas zu verbessern, bevor ich mich in den Kauf stürze?


----------



## Makalar (14. März 2013)

Bei HWV Versand nie den Konfigurator nehmen, der buggt.
Die 680 lohnt sich nicht, außerdem ist die Zotac recht laut


----------



## Legacyy (14. März 2013)

Die 680 wie gesagt nicht, dafür die ASUS 670:
ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS32-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(nur 4€ teurer, als dir normale 670 DCII, also )


----------



## Rosigatton (14. März 2013)

Und das 700 Watt Netzteil ist völlig oversized.

Das E9 CM 480 Watt reicht völlig. Von mir aus nimm auch das E9 CM 580 Watt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

Das 580er ist aber lauter als das 480er und damit gibst du noch zusätzlich Geld aus. Mit der 670 arbeitet das 480er effizienter als das 580er.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. März 2013)

Ich meinte ja nur.....

Da der TE ein 700 Watt Monster ins Körbchen gepackt hat .


----------



## Olly07 (14. März 2013)

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS32-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Lian Li PC-9FB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Pioneer BDR-208DBK, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


Immerhin spare ich so satte 150€! Aber so ne 680er, Mööönsch ist die das wirklich nicht wert....

Apropos. Was nimmt man denn heute so, ich hab seit 2000 XP ohne Unterbrechung: Win7 oder eher das 8? Ich hab schon das Vista gehasst, welches ist denn angebrachter?

Naja, viel schneller scheint sie wirklich nicht zu sein:

Test: ZOTAC GTX 680 AMP! Edition Dual-Silencer - Hardware-Mag


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2013)

Auch wenn viele mir das jetzt übel nehmen... Window8.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. März 2013)

So ist die Zusammenstellung .

Und natürlich Win7. Win8 taugt nix für´n Desktop .

WINDOWS 7 Professional 64 Bit Professional Vollversion Deutsch SP1 | eBay


----------



## Olly07 (14. März 2013)

Wow, halb so teuer wie bei hardwareversand. Vermutlich ist da aber schon das aufspielen und diese updates mit dabei. PC-Zusammenbau kostet 20€ plus 5€ für noch irgendwas, habs vergessen. Ja nehmt nur meine Kohle, muß euch wieder für viele Jahre reichen. 

Übrigens: Der selbre Rechner kostet bei Alternate satte 150€ mehr, bei KM Computer über 200€. Das verstehe ich nicht so recht....

Warum ist das Win8 eigentlich so unbeliebt? Es scheint sich nur sehr schlecht zu verkaufen.

UND: Wäre da 580er NT nicht doch sinnvoller, um für die Zukunft vorbereitet zu sein? Mehr als eine gute Soundkarte aber soll eigentlich nicht mehr rein.

Und PS: Ich hab doch die 250 Gb SSD genommen, wer weiß wofürs mal gut ist oder.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. März 2013)

Du solltest Dir diese Testversion ziehen Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online und mit dem Key der OEM aktivieren. Dann hast Du keine Dell oder HP Werbung auf dem System. Falls die Onlineaktivierung zickt, einfach den Microsoftsupport anrufen und denen sagen, das Du der rechtmäßige Inhaber dieser Lizenz bist, dann schalten die frei.

Windows installieren würde bei HWV oder sonstwo wieder extra kosten.

Es gibt kaum Apps für Win8, ist für Smartphones gemacht, hat ne elende Oberfläche.........

Und nein, das 480 Watt Netzteil reicht dicke für alles. Dein System wird unter Volllast keine 300 Watt aus der Dose ziehen, und zukünftige Hardware wird eher stromsparender und nicht mehr verbrauchen als jetzt. 250 GB SSD ist immer gut . Würde die dann partitionieren. so etwa 80- 100 GB für´s System und Progs, Rest für ? was Du willst .


----------



## Olly07 (15. März 2013)

Ok, dann bleibe ich bei 480 Watt. 

Die 670 ist über Nacht schon wieder 20€ teurer geworden Ist ja wie auf dem Kaffeehandel...

Als letzter Baustein fehlt mir noch die Info zu den SSDs:

Was kommt denn da so drauf? Win7, die Software wie Outlook etc, und die Spiele? Fotos etc. auf die normale HDD. Wäre das so richtig, und merkt man bei gleichzeitigen Mehrfachanwendungen wirklich einen G3schwindigkeitsvorteil?

Wird die SSD eigentlich wie eine normale HDD angezeigt und lässt sich auch so ansprechen?


----------



## Icedaft (15. März 2013)

PC-Experience Hardware Artikel, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 20.02.2013)


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Als letzter Baustein fehlt mir noch die Info zu den SSDs:
> 
> Was kommt denn da so drauf? Win7, die Software wie Outlook etc, und die Spiele? Fotos etc. auf die normale HDD. Wäre das so richtig, und merkt man bei gleichzeitigen Mehrfachanwendungen wirklich einen G3schwindigkeitsvorteil?
> 
> Wird die SSD eigentlich wie eine normale HDD angezeigt und lässt sich auch so ansprechen?


 
Diese How-to's musst Du eigentlich nicht durch ackern, einfach vor der Windows Installation im BIOS schauen, ob der Storage Mode auf AHCI steht. Dann kannst Du Windows ganz normal auf die SSD installieren (wie auf eine HDD). Windows 7 / 8 macht den Rest automatisch, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird. Man kann dann noch einmal dieses Tool durchlaufen lassen: 
SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online. Das nimmt dann noch weitere optimale Settings automatisch vor.

Auf die SSD sollte Windows, Office-Kram und häufig genutzte Tools und die Lieblingsspiele. Der Rest (Fotos, Filme, Musik etc.) kann auf die HDD, dafür ist der SSD-Speicherplatz zu schade, denn man merkt keinen Unterschied, ob diese Sachen auf der SSD oder einer HDD liegen.


----------



## Olly07 (15. März 2013)

Ich muss nochmal fragen, scheint nicht so ganz einfach zu sein:

Wie groß ist denn so ein aktuelles Spiel? Kommen die noch auf DVD, wären also max 7 GB zu speichern, und spielt man nicht mehr direkt von der DVD runter?

Bringt das Ablegen des Spiels auf die SSD wirklich einen merklichen Spielevorteil, oder beträfe das nur die Ladezeiten? Ich möchte die SSD so schlank wie möglich halten, um wirklich einen richtigen speedup für die Alltagsanwendungen zu haben.

Es ist für mich sehr nervig, den PC bei gleichzeitigen Anwendungen wie Surfen, Mailen und Drucken bei seiner Arbeit beobachten zu müssen. Daher würde ich im Zweifelsfall auch die Spiele auf die HDD packen.


----------



## Icedaft (15. März 2013)

Nimm die Samsung 840 mit 250gb, dann hast Du noch genug Platz für Anwendungen und einige Spiele, obendrein ist die Schreibleistung ein wenig besser.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

Aktuelle Spiele können schon mal 20-30 GB groß sein, und die werden auch auf die SSD / HDD installiert. Außer kürzeren Ladezeiten hat die SSD keine Vorteile in Spielen, ist also eher nice-to-have.

Aktuelle SSD's kannst du schon ziemlich vollmachen, bevor die Leistung spürbar einbricht. Die alte Regel, dass man 20% frei lassen sollte, gilt also nicht mehr.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. März 2013)

Eine 120 GB SSD reicht auch völlig. Bei ein paar Spielen verkürzen sich lediglich die Ladezeiten. Was für einen Spielevorteil sollte man sonst haben ? Da gehören höchstens 1-2 Lieblingsspiele drauf, wenn überhaupt. Ich hatte mal Skyrim auf der SSD und habe die kurzen Ladezeiten deutlicjh gespürt. Ist jetzt trotzdem wieder auf der HDD. Die etwas längeren Ladezeiten sind mir latte.

@ Icedaft

Klar, nix gegen eine 250 GB SSD, aber, wieviel/wie oft schreibt man denn auf die SSD, wenn das OS, Office, Progs und Tools erstmal drauf sind ?


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die etwas längeren Ladezeiten sind mir latte.



Echt? Ich stehe voll auf kurze Ladezeiten  Daher habe ich auch gar keine HDD mehr im Rechner 

Ist immer witzig bei Crysis 3 online. Da spawnen die Leute mit SSD, dann ist erstmal 5-10 Sekunden Pause und dann kommen die HDD-Zocker


----------



## Rosigatton (15. März 2013)

Mal schauen . Okay, wenn man online zockt, ist es ganz klar sinnvoll das Spiel auffe SSD zu packen .


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Okay, wenn man online zockt, ist es ganz klar sinnvoll das Spiel auffe SSD zu packen .


 
Naja der Vorteil hält sich in Grenzen, denn die SSD-Leute müssen ja auf die HDD-Spieler warten. Ich gehe in der Zeit halt einen Kaffee kochen oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## soth (15. März 2013)

Du musst nur die richtigen Spiele spielen.
In BFBC2 habe ich schon die erste Flagge eingenommen, bis die Letzten gespannt sind


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

OK, dann hat es doch Vorteile 

Also einfach die Lieblingsspiele auf die SSD kloppen und sich über kurze Ladezeiten (und eroberte Flaggen) freuen


----------



## Olly07 (15. März 2013)

Ich komme noch aus den Anfängen der Ballerspiele, die ersten COD und MOHAA stehen bei mir immer noch im Schrank. Schaue ich mir aktuelle Spiele so an, dann denke ich, werde ich auch bei dem Genre bleiben. 

Ich kanns nicht wirklich beurteilen, aber mir erscheinen diese modernen Drachen/Zauberer/Klopper/Strategietitel allesamt überladen und allzu bombastös zu sein. Ich mags eher klassisch: Laufen, zielen, schießen. Fertig ist die halbe Stunde am Abend. Naja das Alter eben....

Ich würde also die wenigen Spiele auf die HDD packen, da online nichts dergleichen geplant ist. Dann genügt mir auch die 128GB-Variante. 

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob es diese Be Quiet Silent Wings Gehäuselüfter, auch in beleuchteter Form gibt? Da ich ja nun auf das grosse Gehäuse mit den beiden Lüftern vorn ausweichen muß, würde mir vielleicht ein wenig Bling-Bling ganz gut gefallen. 

Und: Kann man diese Lian Li-Fronten eigentlich beliebig austauschen? Ich brauche ja nur ein Laufwerk, und könnte dann auf die Front einer Singlevariante wechseln.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob es diese Be Quiet Silent Wings Gehäuselüfter, auch in beleuchteter Form gibt? Da ich ja nun auf das grosse Gehäuse mit den beiden Lüftern vorn ausweichen muß, würde mir vielleicht ein wenig Bling-Bling ganz gut gefallen.


 
Es gibt keine LED-Lüfter von be Quiet, aber andere Mütter haben auch hübsche (und leise) Töchter : Produktvergleich


----------



## Olly07 (15. März 2013)

Sehen gut aus, aber ich möchte die Lüfterei einheitlich Be Quiet halten. Kann man sonst eine Art LED Licht in die Kiste legen, sodaß sie leicht blau illuminiert erscheint?


----------



## WaldemarE (15. März 2013)

kannst ja hier mal gucken Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung


----------



## Rosigatton (15. März 2013)

Also, Skyrim (extremes Suchtpotential)  ist ein megageiles Rollenspiel, das neue Tomb Raider ist auch klasse, Assassin´s Creed alle Teile, Hitman, Schleich-Shooter im allgemeinen etc.....

Ausschliesslich ballern geht gar nicht .


----------



## Olly07 (15. März 2013)

Du kennst meinen begrenzten Horizont nicht....

Tomb Raider kenne ich noch von den Playse 1 Zeiten, hat mich immer tierisch genervt, wenn ich so manche Stelle zigmal spielen musste. Sicherlich wäre ein neues Genre aber auch mal ganz angebracht, finde mich da jedoch überhaupt nicht durch. Die Zotac GTX 680 hätte es mit Assasins Creed gegeben, ist aber wohl ähnlich einem Egoshooter denke ich.

Danke für den Casekingtipp, ich denke so ein bisschen LED müsste genügen. Soll ja nur dezent aus dem Lüftungsgitter leuchten, nicht mehr.


----------



## Softy (15. März 2013)

Die FlexLights sollen ganz gut sein: FlexLight in Beleuchtung Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Schau mal hier: Produktvergleich Lamptron FlexLight 12cm, 12 LED blau (LAMP-LEDFL1201), Lamptron FlexLight Pro 30cm, 15 LED blau (LAMP-LEDPR1501), Lamptron FlexLight 24cm, 24 LED blau (LAMP-LEDFL2401), Lamptron FlexLight Pro 60cm, 30 LED blau (LAMP-LEDPR3001), Lampt

Du musst halt wissen wie lange das Teil denn sein soll.


----------



## Olly07 (15. März 2013)

Lamptron FlexLight Pro 30cm, 15 LED blau (LAMP-LEDPR1501) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sieht toll aus, ähnlich dem Cobaltblau der ASR Emitter Verstärker aus Kassel. Günstig sind diese Sachen zum Glück, ich werde mal mit zwei von diesen Dingern experimentieren. Kann man das auch ans NT anschliessen, oder muß man mit extra Netzteil usw. basteln?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Die Teile haben einen 4-poligen Molex Anschluss, du musst sie also sogar ans Netzteil basteln. Ein 2. Netzteil brauchst du natürlich nicht


----------



## Olly07 (16. März 2013)

Super, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich es versuchen. Offenbar kann man diese Leuchtdinger sogar ganz frei verlegen.

Ich habe erfahre, das der Anbieter den CPU-Kühler nicht montieren, nur beilegen wird. Bei dem Gewicht von über einem KG sicher auch vernünftiger, damit unsere (unterbezahlten) Transporteure erst gar keine Chance auf Bruch erhalten. Dabei stellt sich mir eine Frage:

Ist das wirklich so einfach zu bewerkstelligen, wie der Kundenbetreuer das erwähnt? Und kann ich die Ausrichtung dabei frei wählen? Ich habe bisher zwei Beispiele gefunden, wie herum der Lüfter montiert wird. Ich würde es gern so machen, das der Luftstrom direkt nach hinten rausgeht. Mit den beiden Front 120ern und einem Backlüfter hätte ich dann (hoffentlich) einen gleichmäßigen Durchluftstrom.

In einem anderen Video hatte der Erbauer den Tower nach oben geneigt, dort aber auch einen 140mm Deckellüfter montiert. Das möchte ich vermeiden, da der Tower unter der Tischplatte (Granit, sollte sich weniger erwärmen als Holz) nur knapp 2cm Luft hat. Das würde vermutlich nur Staudruck ergeben.

Ginge das daher so:

Lian Li PC-9F Case - YouTube


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Du solltest den Kühler mit Lüfter genauso wie im Video gezeigt montieren.
Welcher Kühler soll es denn nochmal werden ?


----------



## Olly07 (16. März 2013)

Dieser hier:

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ich habe das wirklich noch nie gemacht, und bin da etwas unsicher. Hier steht, das man den Lüfter auch bei eingebautem Mainboard durch die Gehäuseöffnung montieren kann:

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D

Ich habe natürlich wenig Lust, den ganzen PC nochmals auseinanderzunehmen, sonst könnte ich ja gleich Einzelteile kaufen. Wie geht sowas zu bewerkstelligen? 

In diesem Test steht, man solle nach der Montage die Temperatur kontrollieren. Wie macht man das? Wie lässt sich das Trumm regeln und wie dabei kontrollieren, obs nicht zu heiss wird? Offenbar ist die Kühlleistung sehr hoch, und im Sinn der Lautstärke und des Stromverbrauches wäre weniger Drehzahl besser.


----------



## Bozz03 (16. März 2013)

Damit kannst du die Temperaturen kontrollieren


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

Die könnten Dir aber schonmal die Halterung und Backplate montieren. Weiss nicht, ob die das automatisch machen. Dann brauchst Du nur noch den Kühler draufsetzen. Würde denen schreiben, das die die Halterung/Backplate schonmal montieren.

Der/die Lüfter des Dark Rock werden über PWM geregelt. Das passt schon. Da wirst Du nix von hören. Das Teil ist eines der besten auf dem Markt. Oberklasse .


----------



## Olly07 (16. März 2013)

Hab ich zum Test mal auf mein kleines Netbook gespielt. Das sieht bei mir so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was müsste ich da wo einstellen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Bei so nem fetten Kühler würde ich das Mainboard ausbauen. Dann kannst du auch den ganzen PC zusammenbauen.


----------



## Olly07 (16. März 2013)

Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, und das wäre meine Hoffnung. Dieses Video zeigt eine Anleitung, und die Schritte

- CPU montieren
- Wärmeleitpaste
- Backplate

müsste demnach vom Techniker vorab möglich sein, sodaß ich zu Hause nur noch die 4 Halteschrauben einsetzen und das Fan-Kabel anbringen müsste. Der Hardwareversand Support wies mich daruf hin, dass das Lian Li PC-9FB auch beidseitiges Öffnen der Seitenwände zulässt, sodaß man an Vorder-und Rückseite des Boards herankommt.

be quiet! Dark Rock 2 Installation / Montage German / HD - YouTube


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

@ ich888

Wenn die Halterung/Backplate schon montiert ist, wieso sollte man dann noch das Mainboard ausbauen  ?

@Olly

Und natürlich kann man bei jedem Gehäuse beide Seitenwände abnehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Weil man dann eventuell nicht mehr an alle Teile des Kühlers drankommt. Mit Mainboardausbau geht es deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

Aber, wie Du schon schriebst : Dann kann man den Rechner auch gleich selbst zusammenbauen. Liebevoller und sorgfältiger als man selbst macht das eh kein Laden .


----------



## Olly07 (19. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

durch eine glückliche Fügung könnte ich die Tube doch vielleicht noch ein wenig ausquetschen, und meinen Wunschtraum GTX 680 wahrmachen. Ich habe nun zwei Alternativen zur Auswahl, die genau 30€ auseinanderliegen. Ich bitte Euch nochmals um einen Rat, dann wüde ich heute noch bestellen können:

1. Kombination aus i5-3750K und Asus GTX 680 CU II OC und Netzteil BE Quiet 680 E9 CM

2. Kombination aus i7-3770K und Asus GTX 670 CU II OC und Netzteil Be Quiet 580 E9 CM

Von welcher Variante hätte ich im Alltag erkennbar mehr? Mit Overvclocking habe ich weder Erfahrungen, noch möchte ich Garantieverluste und Komplikationen riskieren. Brauche ich daher den grösseren Chip eher nicht? Hätte ich daher vielleicht aus der 1. Zusammensetzung mehr?

Und dann noch eine Detailfrage:

Ich möchte diese Blende hier einsetzen:

Lian Li C-02B Universalblende

Dieser Brenner hier sollte es sein:

ASUS BW-12B1ST, SATA, bulk (90-D83C114-UB0410) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Hat das Gerät eine flache Frontblende, sodaß die Lian Li Blende auch sauber funzen kann? Oder steht da etwas vor,was die Funktion der Klappe behindern könnte?


----------



## Makalar (19. März 2013)

Beim NT reicht auch das 480W locker 
Die 680 lohnt sich nicht, die geringe Mehrleistung macht den Preisunterschied zur 670 nicht wett


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

Beide Kombinationen sind ... Müll.

Mach es so: 

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Olly07 (19. März 2013)

Ok. Sag mir bitte noch kurz warum, damit ich das abhaken kann. Deinen Vorschlag hatten wir als Ausgangspunkt, und war auch schon gebucht. Da die 680er aber aktuell recht wenig teurer ist, dachte ich greiff zu.

680 Watt muß ich wegen der Bestellroutine nehmen, ein 580er Teil lässt der Shop für die GTX 680 nicht zu.

PS: Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden 670ern:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5  mit dem Zusatz "Diablo" auf der Verpackung. Ist die nicht besser?


----------



## Makalar (19. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Ok. Sag mir bitte noch kurz warum, damit ich das abhaken kann. Deinen Vorschlag hatten wir als Ausgangspunkt, und war auch schon gebucht. Da die 680er aber aktuell recht wenig teurer ist, dachte ich greiff zu.
> 
> 680 Watt muß ich wegen der Bestellroutine nehmen, ein 580er Teil lässt der Shop für die GTX 680 nicht zu.


 
Bei HWV nie den Konfigurator verwenden!


----------



## Olly07 (19. März 2013)

Also würde bei der GTX 680 auch das 580er CM9 gut reichen? Das wäre nämlich knapp 30€ günstiger und gleich zu haben. Das 680erNT hat längere Wartezeit.

Die Bestellroutine ist beschissen, aber wie soll ich im Shop dann angeben, das man das Zeug bitteschön auch zusammenbauen soll? Kann man das irgendwo hinterlegen, ich kenne bislang nur die Routine?


----------



## Makalar (19. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Also würde bei der GTX 680 auch das 580er CM9 gut reichen? Das wäre nämlich knapp 30€ günstiger und gleich zu haben. Das 680erNT hat längere Wartezeit.
> 
> Die Bestellroutine ist beschissen, aber wie soll ich im Shop dann angeben, das man das Zeug bitteschön auch zusammenbauen soll? Kann man das irgendwo hinterlegen, ich kenne bislang nur die Routine?


 
Auch das 450W würde locker reichen


----------



## Olly07 (19. März 2013)

Also weiß einer von Euch, warum die Kombi aus 680 und 3750 Müll ist? Schlechter als 670 und 3750 kanns doch eigentlich kaum sein oder? Mir fehlen da die backgrounds.

Übrigens, für Euch vermutlich nichts Neues, ich bin mal wieder überrascht:

Steigt man über Idealo oder Geizhals ein, und legt dann in den Warenkorb, egal ob Bestellroutine oder nicht, dann spart man pro Artikel immer ein paar Euros. Ich spare dadurch fast 50 Mücken! Für ein und dieselbe Ware. Sollte man wissen, kann man schon fast wieder das Win7 von kaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

Der i7 ist fürs Gaming sinnfrei. Ich will dir nur helfen, in dem du 100 Euro sparst.
Die 680 ist genauso ein Fall, einfach zu teuer. Deutlich zu teuer.


----------



## Olly07 (19. März 2013)

Ok, ich verstehe und danke Dir. 

Ich mache nun seit geschlagenen 3 Jahren mit einem neuen Rechner herum, siehe meinen ersten Beitrag von 2009. Seit diesem Datum der Anmeldung denke ich immer "also eine 480er, die wärs. Langt aber wohl doch nur für die 470er." Dann kam "also ne 580er, man die ist einfach zu teuer. Ich warte noch". Dann kamen diverse AMDs, erst 5850 und 5870 glaube ich, doch auch da wurde es nix. Egal wie lange ich wartete, nie wurde das Zeug nennenswert günstiger. Stets kam was Neueres, das alte wurde dabei sogar oft genug teurer! Ich landete seit 2009 immer um die 1400-1500€.

Und nun heisst es wieder "670 oder 680".

Ich kaufe die 680er. Warum? Das Gefühl ist ein besseres, auch wenn sich die Vernunft ständig meldet und sagt "ach komm, bei dem bischen COD und Battlefield, reicht doch. Crysis spielste eh nicht". Ich bescheide mich wo es geht, nehme die kleinste SSD, eine einfache HDD, das kleinere 580er NT. Die drei schöneren Be Quiet Gehäuselüfter reissen es nicht heraus, und eben die 680er...einen knappen Hunderter mehr und eine etwas längere Wartezeit. Nach 3 Jahren kommts auf eine Woche auch nicht mehr an....Was solls, ich werd eh bald 50. Da kommt nicht mehr viel lol.

Heute hab ich übrigens den Asus ML 248H gegen einen VS248 umgetauscht, passt mir doch besser. 

Ich gehe also nicht über Los, und kaufe ein, in der Hoffnung nichts falsch gemacht zu haben:

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS22-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASUS BW-12B1ST, SATA, bulk (90-D83C114-UB0410) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Lian Li PC-9FB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich   3 Stück
Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. März 2013)

naja schlecht ist er nicht aber man hätte sparen können ohne nennenswerten leistungsverlust.
Das Nt ist zb etwas zu groß.


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Das mit der Gehäuse / CPU-Kühler Kombination wird richtig knapp 

Laut Lian Li Homepage passen Kühler bis 165 mm. Der Dark Rock 2 ist aber 166 mm hoch.


----------



## KaiTorben (20. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS22-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> ...



CPU: wenn du ni ht übertakten willst reicht für dich auch der i5-3470 und
BOARD: das Asrock B75 Pro3
NT: es reocht locker das 480er mit CM oder das 450er ohne CM
GraKa: die 680 hat ein mieses P/L, nimm lieber die 670er, oder noch besser die AMD 7970
HDD/SDD: ist gut
CPU-Kühler: ist total overpowered, da reicht auch ein EKL Sella, wenn du nicht OC'en willst

Der Rest ist ok, nur WIN kriegst dubin de rbucht deutlich billiger


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Desweiteren ist die Asus GTX680 DCII laut. Wenn eine GTX680, dann eine KFA EX OC (leider sehr schlecht lieferbar) oder eine MSI Twin Frozr.


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Schade schade, habe eben die Bestellung storniert.

Laut Bestellroutine gehen Gehäuse und Lüfter zusammen, aber die Datenblätter weisen ja was anderes aus. So eng solls auch nicht zugehen. Ich suche also nun erstmal einen neuen CPU-Lüfter heraus, und stelle dann neu zusammen.
Wenn ein Teil meiner Wunschkomponenten nicht möglich ist, dann verzichte ich auch gern auf weitere Besonderheiten, und stelle was einfacheres zusammen.

Auf zur nächsten Runde, ich hoffe ich mache nun keine solche Fehler mehr. Besser ich bescheide mich, denn lt. einigen Vergleichen ist die Asus GTX 680 im Mittel wirklich nur ca. 5 fps schneller als die GTX 670. Das scheint kaum lohnend für den Hunderter mehr zu sein.

Das Mobo ist aktuell nicht lieferbar, ich habe ein Extreme4 gewählt. Hatte gute Tests, und ist nicht viel teurer als das Extreme3. 

Den CPU- Lüfter von BE Quiet lasse ich nun weg, nehme den Alpenföhn K2. Der passt besser. Die serienmäßigen Gehäuselüfter ersetzte ich ebenfalls nicht. Kann ich später ja immer noch selber machen falls nötig.

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS32-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD128BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Lian Li PC-9FB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASUS BW-12B1ST, SATA, bulk (90-D83C114-UB0410) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Netzteil reicht auch die 480 Watt Variante völlig aus, SSD die normale Samsung SSD 840. Einen Unterschied zur Pro merkt man nur in SSD-Benchmarks und in der Garantiedauer.

Wenn Du noch eine Abspielsoftware für BluRays benötigst, solltest Du die retail Variante des Laufwerks nehmen. Bei "bulk" bekommst Du nur das Laufwerk und Freeware gibt es da keine: Produktvergleich


----------



## Icedaft (20. März 2013)

Ich habe den Mugen2 in meinem Gehäuse und da sind noch locker 2cm Luft zur Scheibe.


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank. Das NT lasse ich bei 3€ Preisunterschied. Ausserdem hatte es einen sehr guten Test.
Die SSD tausche ich gegen die Einfachvariante, und nehme dann das Retail BD-Laufwerk. Du weist nicht zufällig, wie die Front des Asus beschaffen ist? Ist die glatt oder eher gewölbt? Kann ich auf den Fotos nicht so ganz gut erkennen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Das 580er lohnt sich nicht. Es ist teurer, lauter und stromverbrauchender.


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank. Das NT lasse ich bei 3€ Preisunterschied. Ausserdem hatte es einen sehr guten Test.



Joa, wobei der Rechner unter Last ~250 Watt ziehen wird. Da ein Netzteil im mittleren Auslastungsbereich etwas effizienter läuft würde ich die 480 Watt Variante kaufen. Auch im Idle ist das kleinere Netzteil etwas sparsamer.

Du meinst den Einschub vom Laufwerk? Das sieht minimal gewölbt aus, aber ich weiß es auch nicht sicher


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

PS: Ich habe doch schon die Bulk Variante abgegriffen? Lt. techn. Beschreibung sei meine Wahl die Bulk mit dem Brennprogramm. Oder sehe ich da was verkehrt?
*hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information*


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Hmm. Da ist wohl schon ein Brennprogramm dabei. Eigentlich ist bei Bulk kein Programm dabei


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Grmmblll Ihr gönnt mir auch gar nix....

Also gut, klingt vernünftig, nehm, ich das 480er NT. Warum was verschenken....

Ich hab mich übrigens in die GTX 670-Thematik eingelesen. Danach gibts ausser dem Ref-Design drei Varianten: Standard CU, CU II OC, und CU II T.  Die letztere ist aber kaum zu finden, und ich denke die mittlere CU II OC ist mit 78 Hz Mehrleistung gegenüber der normalen CU II - und angesichts des kaum höheren Preises - die passendste Wahl. Bleibt also endgültig und ein für alle Mal drin, die 680er lohnt für meine Zwecke wirklich nicht.



ich888 schrieb:


> Hmm. Da ist wohl schon ein Brennprogramm dabei. Eigentlich ist bei Bulk kein Programm dabei


 
In der Beschrebung steht doch ganz am Ende "Bulk" ? Die andere Variante kostet 10€ mehr, wird aber nicht mit "Bulk" beschrieben. Ist wohl ein Fehler im Programm, muß ich bei der Bestellung klären.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/65480/ASUS+BW-12B1ST.article


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Richtig. Wenn die OC Variante nur 5 Euro teurer ist, kann man die schon mitnehmen.

Das gönnen wir dir dann


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Na endlich mal....

Dank Eurer Vetos spare ich aber doch richtig was wech: Nun liege ich bei 1385 anstatt bei guten 1600€. Kann ich schon wieder die Spiele kaufen, die seit 2005 alle nachzuspielen sind, als mein damaliger Rechner mit seinen testbesten Komponenten (aber eben aus 2000) nicht mehr mithalten konnte. 

Obwohl, ein MohA Pacific Assault und CoD World at War (ja die englische Version) noch unbenutzt im Regal stehen. Sollte mir 4 Wochen Urlaub nehmen, um das erstmal aufzuholen oder. 

Ach Möööööönsch Leute, gerade eben gefunden, nur 13€ mehr:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5

Kann ich die nicht doch nehmen? Büüüüüütttttteeeeeeee !!!!!    Sind doch nur 13€, und viel lauter soll die gar nicht sein. Dagegen wäre die Zotax 680 Amp allerdings lautstärkeseitig wirklich ein echter Fehlgriff gewesen:

Test: GeForce-GTX-670/680-Roundup (Seite 11) - ComputerBase


----------



## Icedaft (20. März 2013)

Schau mal auf die Lieferzeit ....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. März 2013)

3 Slot lösung wäre mir zu viel platz verschwendung. zudem steht da ab 7tage. da kann es sein das diese Karte nur auf bestell mindestmenge erst bestellt wird und der preis ab dann explodiert
man kennt ja hardwareversand.de immer dann etwas bestellen wenn es auf lieferbar oder 2-3 tage steht sonst halten die Preise nicht. Besonders bei den Grafikarten.

zum rest des PC recht gut


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Ach Möööööönsch Leute, gerade eben gefunden, nur 13€ mehr:
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5
> 
> ...



Ich habe diese Karte  Leistungsmäßig top, nur darfst du erstmal etwas länger an der Lüftersteuerung rumbasteln. Sonst wirds halt etwas lauter.

Ich empfehle aber klar die 670. Kaum langsamer und dabei leiser.


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Na gut....nochmal Storno, die kennen mich ja nun schon. Und dann ......670. Für die gesparten 13€ sauf ich mir den Rest der Woche den Frust runter. Eh wieder son blöder Arbeitstag heute. Wird Zeit, das ich in Rente komme.....


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Für nur 13€ mehr würde ich auf die Lieferzeit pfeifen und die GTX 680 mitnehmen  Und zwar ohne zu überlegen


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Es sind 375,20€ für die GTX 670 CU II OC und  387,28 €für die GTX 680 CU II OC. 

12,08€.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. März 2013)

Störend laut ist die 680 DCII nie wirklich.

Dann gönn sie dir


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Es sind 375,20€ für die GTX 670 CU II OC und 387,28 €für die GTX 680 CU II OC.
> 
> 12,08€.


 
Was gibt es da zu überlegen?  Schnapp sie Dir, Tiger


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Es sind 375,20€ für die GTX 670 CU II OC und  387,28 €für die GTX 680 CU II OC.
> 
> 12,08€.


 
Sofort nehmen


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Ich bin doch schon alt und etwas grau, hör nicht mehr so gut. Ausserdem habe ich das hier für den Sound angeschafft, das überdeckt alles:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaiTorben (20. März 2013)

Willst du überhaupt übertakten?


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch schon alt und etwas grau, hör nicht mehr so gut. Ausserdem habe ich das hier für den Sound angeschafft, das überdeckt alles:


 
Wie wäre es mit einer Soundkarte?


----------



## Bozz03 (20. März 2013)

das wäre ja schrecklich sowas über die Onboardkarte drüber zu laufen zu lassen xD


----------



## Bozz03 (20. März 2013)

ließ dir die 140 Post hier durch dann weißt du das ^^


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Was gibt es da zu überlegen?  Schnapp sie Dir, Tiger


 
Es sollen ALLE sagen, das ich die nehmen soll. Auch die "Ersthelfer" im thread.  

Ich habe nun alle Berichte durch, und verstehe ja den Einwand. Es wird sich in der täglichen Spielepraxis wenig bis kaum auswirken. Andererseits wollte ich immer schon ein Topmodell, wobei das ja auch relativ ist, bei den andauernden Veränderungen am Markt. Und obs ein bisschen mehr rauscht, naja. Bisschen Strom mehr auch, mach ich eben den Kühlschrank aus, während ich spiele. 

Übertakten möchte ich (erstmal) nicht, keine Ahnung ob Später einmal. Ich habe 0,00 Ahnung davon, da lasse ich besser die Griffel raus. Soundkarte kaufe ich später, da werde ich die 3-4 besten am Markt (Xonar) aussuchen und zur Probe hören. Mit dem Klang kenne ich mich wieder besser aus, und damit lasse ich mir Zeit. 


So, hab das Zeug nun bestellt, und mit dem Servicemann am Telefon nochmals durchgekaut. Ich musste ändern:

Kühler - Hab den Skythe Katana 4 gekauft, UND den Alpenföhn K2. Klang alles ein bisschen wenig mutmachend am Telefon, daher lasse ich mir erstmal den Katana einbauen. Traue ich mir den Umbau des Lüfters zu, stelle ich den Katana als Staubfänger auf den Schreibtisch. Falls nicht, sende ich den K2 zurück. Da teurer als 40€ auch kostenfrei.

RAM - Ich musste den Speicher als Low Profile nehmen, wäre angeblich sonst zu hoch geworden wegen dem Lüfter.

Man versprach, die Asus GTX 680 zu dem Preis zu liefern, könnte aber auch dauern bis sie da ist, hat man keinen Einfluss drauf. Ich habe nun 10 Tag Zeit zu bezahlen, und werde die Tage immer mal wieder nachfragen bevor ich überweise. Der Preis MUSS und WIRD aber auf JEDEN FALL eingehalten, das wäre sicher, wenn ich innerhalb der 10 Tage zahle. Der Preis ist schon sehr günstig, sonst liegt sie deutlich über 400€, bei Alternate gar 529€.

Das Endergebnis, danke Eurer vielfältigen und geduldigen Hilfe. Wenn Mist dabei ist, ist es natürlich allein EURE Schuld.....

ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Scythe Katana 4 (SCKTN-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS22-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals ÖsterreichSeagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Lian Li PC-9FB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals ÖsterreichASUS BW-12B1ST, SATA, bulk (90-D83C114-UB0410) Preisvergleich |
Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Preis: 1.431€, abz. eines der beiden Lüfter.


Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und Geduld! Ich werde ein paar Bilder machen, wenn der Apparat hier steht!


----------



## Bozz03 (20. März 2013)

Ein Katana mit einem K2 zu vergleichen ist schon ein wenig blöd, sobald du übertaktest wird der K2 fällig^^


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Ich klebe beide hintereinander, und schaffe damit den Kühlergau. 

Ich denke auch das ich den K2 nachrüsten werde. Für gut 20€ ist es mir die Sache aber wert, erstmal fertig montiert zu ordern. Schon allein deswegen, um ein fertiges Komplettsystem geordert zu haben, das in Bezug auf die volle Garantie durch den Händler getragen wird.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (20. März 2013)

Die GraKa ist gerade wieder sofort lieferbar. Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich nicht auch eine nehme bei dem Preis.


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Uff das ging aber schnell! Von wegen mehr als 7 Tage....wer schreibt denn da die Routinen im Shop.

Dafür ist der RAM wieder vergriffen....


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Uff das ging aber schnell! Von wegen mehr als 7 Tage....wer schreibt denn da die Routinen im Shop.
> 
> Dafür ist der RAM wieder vergriffen....


 
Lass mich raten MF?
Ja da kann man bei den Lagerbeständen nie so sicher sein


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

2 Stück werden mir angezeigt. Eine davon hab ich mir eben reserviert.


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Die GraKa ist gerade wieder sofort lieferbar. Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich nicht auch eine nehme bei dem Preis.


 
Ich würde noch ein paar Pfund drauflegen und eine ZOTAC GeForce GTX Titan kaufen


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Hmmm....also wenn ich NT, RAM, MoBo und die Graka weglasse, dann könnts reichen. .....ich nehm die!    Gehäuse, Win7 und die Titan reichen doch auch erstmal, alles andere kommt dann in 2014.

RAM ist auch wieder da. Alles lieferbar! K-A-U-F-E-N !!!!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. März 2013)

Wenn die Artikel angekommen sind freuen wir uns über Feedback und ggf. Bilder von dem Rechner.

Bei auftretenden Komplikationen oder Fragen kannst du diese gerne in diesem Thread stellen.


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Oha.....was ein wenig vertrauenerweckender Vorgang.

Ich habe eben durchgerufen, ob die Karte und der RAM dann für mich als reserviert gelten, schließlich habe ich einen Kaufauftrag abgegeben. Zusätzlich habe ich den per Mail zugesandten Reservierungslink gedrückt, also müsste doch die Karte gleich doppelt sicher reserviert werden können.

"Nö das geht aber nicht...da müssen Sie erstmal bezahlen, und wenn die Karte dann vergriffen ist bis das Geld da ist, dann können Sie ja auch eine Alternative nehmen oder.....".

Aha.

Gut, gibt ja noch andere Shops. 

Scheint so, als seien die vielen negativen Bewertungseinträge nicht von ungefähr. Ich hatte im Winter ein Problem mit meiner teuren Tastatur, auch da schon liess man mich hängen. " Da können wir Ihnen nicht helfen, rufen Se mal beim Importeur an". Da war man dann deutlich professioneller, und sendete mir die defekten Tasten ohne grosses Rumgemeier zu.

Sowas, liebe Leute,kann ich gar nicht brauchen. Kohle einsacken und dann schön abhängen lassen....nicht mein Sport. Es muß doch möglich sein, eine verlässliche Lieferzusage treffen zu können. Da nützen mir dann tolle Lockpreise auch nüscht.

Alles wieder auf Anfang! Kennt jemand einen professionelleren Shop?


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass das bei fast jedem Shop so ist, dass eine feste Reservierung erst nach Zahlungseingang erfolgt  Es gibt schon kleinere Shops, bei denen man sich telefonisch eine Grafikkarte o.ä. reservieren kann. 

Ich bestelle inzwischen fast ausschließlich bei hardwareversand.de und zahle per Sofortüberweisung. Dadurch bin ich noch nie enttäuscht worden, was die Warenstandsanzeige und die Lieferzeit angeht


----------



## Olly07 (20. März 2013)

Ok, danke für Dein feedback. Mag ja auch alles korrekt sein.

Schau Dir aber mal die Preise zu der Karte an, allein nur HEUTE wie oft die sich verändert hat. Vor nicht ganz 20 Minuten noch mehr als 2 lieferbar für 387€, dann am Telefon angeblich sogar 6 Stück. Eben kostet das Ding wieder 481€....

Ich habe jedenfalls angeregt, mir den Rechner doch bitte als Nachnahmekauf umzuhängen. Ich gebe gern 20€ mehr aus, als mich dem Chaos auszuliefern, vielleicht unbegrenzt auf die Lieferung warten zu müssen....und vielleicht war der Artikel auch falsch ausgezeichnet, und am Ende heisst es "nee also den Preis können wir Ihnen doch nicht machen...".

Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten, wie sich die Sache entwickelt.


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Hm, dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass die Kiste bald bei Dir steht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Ok, danke für Dein feedback. Mag ja auch alles korrekt sein.
> 
> Schau Dir aber mal die Preise zu der Karte an, allein nur HEUTE wie oft die sich verändert hat. Vor nicht ganz 20 Minuten noch mehr als 2 lieferbar für 387€, dann am Telefon angeblich sogar 6 Stück. Eben kostet das Ding wieder 481€....
> 
> ...


 Ja nachnahme ist immer ratsam.
Ja bei den Preisen muss man aufpassen.
Viel Glück noch


----------



## Olly07 (21. März 2013)

Bis jetzt drei Mal per Mail, und einmal telefonisch angefragt, Rückruf wurde bis gestern zugesagt.

Noch keine Reaktion von Hardwareversand, ob eine Nachnahmelieferung erfolgen kann.

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich dieselbe Konfiguration mit der GTX 670 CU II OC angefragt bei

- Alternate         :               136€ teurer
- Jacob Computer:  142€ teurer
- Snogard.de      :

So Leute, gibt wieder Neuigkeiten.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich eine schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung seitens Hardwareversand erwirken können. Warum das so ein Problem darstellt, ist mir schleierhaft. Ist die Summe von fast 1500€ etwa zu gering dafür? Immerhin wird nun auch die GTX 680 für die kurzzeitig ausgepriesenen 378€ bestätigt, Liefertermine für alle Bauteile sind mit heute datiert. Nachnahme will immer noch keiner akzeptieren, ich habe nun zweimal gefragt, erhalte aber hierzu einfach keine Antwort. 

Vielleicht besser Firma Jacob. Dort würden nach einer Verhandlung nur noch knappe 100€ Verteuerung übrigbleiben, und zwar ebenfalls im Verbund mit einer GTX 680 OC! Dazu ist der Rechner fertig montiert, man hat einen direkten Ansprechpartner. 

Wie würdet Ihr verfahren? Die negativen Einträge für Jacob sind zwar auch zahlreich, aber immerhin scheint man sich dort insofern zu bemühen, als das man auf die meisten Beschwerden eingeht. Das was danebengeht ist heute normal, nur ist für mich immer die Frage, wie man damit umgeht.


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

Also ich kann bislang nur Positives von hardwareversand.de berichten 

Dass ein Shop bei der ersten Bestellung nicht gleich mit Nachnahme einverstanden ist, finde ich vertret- und nachvollziehbar. 

Mit Jacob habe ich keine Erfahrung


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

Wenn bei Jakob die ganze Geschichte teurer ist - das wird an der GTX liegen - würde ich die 670 nehmen.


----------



## Olly07 (22. März 2013)

Einer wird es werden. Wenn die Kommunikation bei HWV besser sein würde, hätte ich auch mehr Vertrauen. Hab eben schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen dort gemacht, und das mit nur einer vergleichsweise günstigen Sache.

Eine Frage: Ich habe nun den zweiten 24 Zöller hier, diesesmal einen Asus VS 248. Irgendwie scheine ich mich schlagartig an diese Grösse zu gewöhnen, und denke nun: Vielleicht gleich den 27 Zöller nehmen, und eventuell den in 3D? Wie ich aber gerade lese, hat man nur bei Spielen die 120 Frames undmehr liefern, auch einen sichtbaren Vorteil. Aber welche Spiele laufen schon - selbst auf einer 680er Karte - mit mehr als 120 Frames?

Das dürften dann nur ältere sein oder? Und ist die Bildqualität aufgrund der geringeren ixeldichte beim 27er sichtbar schlechter als beim 24er?

Und noch ne Frage: Soll ich überhaupt noch das Windows 7 nehmen? Direct X11 wird da wohl in Zukunft gar nicht mehr weiter unterstützt.



ich888 schrieb:


> Wenn bei Jakob die ganze Geschichte teurer ist - das wird an der GTX liegen - würde ich die 670 nehmen.


 
Der Preis mit GTX 670 war sogar noch höher, erst aufgrund einer Verhandelung erhielt ich den günstigeren Preis mit 680. Vielleicht könnte ich bei Wahl der kleineren Karte noch etwas wieder reinsparen.


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Ich habe nun den zweiten 24 Zöller hier, diesesmal einen Asus VS 248. Irgendwie scheine ich mich schlagartig an diese Grösse zu gewöhnen, und denke nun: Vielleicht gleich den 27 Zöller nehmen, und eventuell den in 3D? Wie ich aber gerade lese, hat man nur bei Spielen die 120 Frames undmehr liefern, auch einen sichtbaren Vorteil. Aber welche Spiele laufen schon - selbst auf einer 680er Karte - mit mehr als 120 Frames?



Ich spiele auf einem 27 Zoll Schirm und würde nie wieder auf einen kleineren Monitor wechseln, kommt aber auch auf den Sitzabstand an. So 90-100cm sollten es schon sein.

Für 3D ist die GTX 680 aber für grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiele zu schwach, da müsste schon eine GTX 690 oder GTX Titan her.


----------



## Olly07 (22. März 2013)

Oha, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich dachte, die 680 sei für die kommenden Jahre mehr als bestens gerüstet. Aber das gehört wohl zum Spiel dazu, ständig die Hardware zu überfordern, damit man nachkauft.

Nö 3D muß es nicht sein. Ich habe seit 1,5 Jahren einen JVC Kinobeamer, und nutze das auch da nicht. Ich meinte die reine 2D-Verbesserung durch die 120/144Hz. Aber wenn das kaum von neuen Spielen unterstützt wird, fürs Surfen und Desktop & Co. brauche ich das nicht.

Der VS 248 den ich gerade nutze, bietet schon eine ganz gute Verbesserung zum ML 248H. Immer wenn ich scrolle, gibts keine Geisterbilder um die Schrift herum mehr. Das ist sehr angenehm. Ich werde morgen den 27er davon ordern, und dann sollte das Monitorthema für mich erledigt sein. Man steigert sich da rein, und muß aufpassen die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen. Nochn Hunderter und noch einer....


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

Das ist doch bei den meisten Sachen so. Nach oben geht immer .


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Ich meinte die reine 2D-Verbesserung durch die 120/144Hz. Aber wenn das kaum von neuen Spielen unterstützt wird, fürs Surfen und Desktop & Co. brauche ich das nicht.



Für schnelle Shooter / Games ist ein 120/144-Hz Monitor schon von Vorteil, sieht alles flüssiger aus bei weniger Input-Lag und besserer Reaktionszeit. Das ist auch der Fall,wenn die Grafikkarte "nur" 50-60 fps liefern kann.


----------



## Olly07 (23. März 2013)

Da bin ich mir aktuell noch unsicher. Ich lese sowohl bei PCGH als auch hier davon, das die Karte schon genügend fps liefern müsste, um bei 2D einen echten Vorteil einzukaufen. Ich schwanke momentan zwischen Asus VS 278Q und Asus VG 278HE.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...g248qe-spiele-monitor-mit-144-hz.html?start=4


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

Das stimmt aber nicht, keine Ahnung, wieso PCGH da so einen Blödsinn schreibt. Denn Spiele fühlen sich mit einem 120/144 Hz Schirm auch flüssiger an, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 50-60 fps liefern kann.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (23. März 2013)

Das bringt schon etwas. Kannst dir sogar die Unterschiede anschauen: LCD-Test: 120/144 versus 60 Hertz plus nur 60 Fps @ 144-Hz-Display [PCGH]


----------



## Olly07 (23. März 2013)

Danke für das Video, auf dem sehe ich das nach einiger Gewöhnung recht gut. Da erübrigen sich dutzene Berichte darüber, einfach hinschauen und man weiß was Sache ist. Danke!

Bei den Spielen die ich daddele, dürfte das also - da weniger hardwareintensiv - ganz gut was bringen.

Ich kenne das Thema von den Kinobeamern. Meiner hat keine perfekte Zwischenbildschaltung, weshalb ich die auslasse. Ich habe mich an das leicht ruckelige Bild gewöhnt, das dafür andere Stärken hat. Schalte ich das ein, dann erscheinen mir Kinofilme zu glatt, die Atmosphäre geht für mich verloren.

Das ist eine Überzeugungsfrage: Eigentlich will man ja den größtmöglichen Realismus erzeugen, so als sei man mitten im Film oder Spiel dabei. Nur geht dabei das gewohnte Flair verloren, es wirkt belangloser, alltäglicher, normaler.

Ich hätte gern einen 27er, weil ich durch eine Wandmontage ca einen Meter davon entfernt sitzen kann. Andererseits sehe ich den Vorteil der 120 Hz, und daher bleibt die Frage:

Asus VS 278 oder IIyama G2773HS-GB1 oder den kleinen 3D Asus VG248QE.


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

Für 1 Meter Sitzabstand würde ich einen 27" Monitor nehmen, und zwar den ASUS VG278HE, 27", oder wenn Du in 3D zocken willst, den ASUS VG278H, 27"  (da ist das nvidia 3D Vision 2 Kit bereits dabei und der Infrarot-Empfänger für die 3D Brille ist im Rahmen des Monitors integriert.

Der iiyama soll auch ganz OK sein, der Input-Lag aber etwas höher als beim Asus VG278H(E).


----------



## Olly07 (24. März 2013)

Die grossen Asus sind mir einfach zu teuer, fast 400€ oder gar 500€. Im Augenblick kommen einige neue 3D-Monitore heraus, die deutlich moderner gestaltet sind. Der neue von AOC oder Asus, wirklich schöne Teile. Da möchte ich für einen eher konventionellen nicht mehr so viel ausgeben. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das bis Ende des Jahres deutlich mehr auf dem Markt sein wird, und so ein IPS hat doch auch Vorteile.

PRAD | Test Monitor AOC d2757Ph

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus MX279H


----------



## Olly07 (11. April 2013)

So Leute, heute sitze ich immer noch ohne PC hier.

Falls noch einmal jemand sagt, das hardwareversand empfehlenswert sei, der kann noch nie dort gekauft haben! Beim Verschubsen von Einzelteilen mag das velleicht funktioneren, aber einen ganzen PC zusammenbauen -. Immerhin kostet der Service aktuell ja auch nur 5€....

Der Kundenservice scheint ein ganz ausgezeichneter Club zu sein, bestimmt ist man dort stolz auf die eigenen Leistungen.

G-R-U-S-E-L-I-G, ein Hort des Grauens. 

Mehrfach um Rückruf gebeten, mehrfach um Änderung des Auftrages gebeten, mehrfach um Beantwortung mener Fragen gebeten, mehrfach um Zusendung eines korrigierten Auftrages gebeten. Ich bekomme nichts davon. Es wird konsequent und vollständig ignoriert. Am Ende bekomme ich dann wieder eine Mail mit "Sie möchten Ihren Auftrag stornieren, das tut uns sehr leid". 

Und da soll ich über 1400€ Vorkasse leisten??? Hahahahahahaha! Was ein Witz. Wenn auch ein schlechter. 

Nö da zahle ich lieber 100€ mehr, und gehe in ein richtiges Fachgeschäft.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. April 2013)

Hi 

Wenn du auch bereit wärest 100€ für den Zusammenbau locker zu machen, dann kann ich die nur Alternate empfehlen!! 
Haben echt einen klasse Support da!

MfG

JE


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. April 2013)

Bedenke aber, dass Alternate meist deutlich teurer ist.


----------



## Icedaft (11. April 2013)

mr_speed schrieb:


> Bedenke aber, dass Alternate meist deutlich teurer ist.


 
TEUER ? Du hast gerufen ? .... : High-End-PC-Shop | Gamer-PC kaufen | leise Computer konfigurieren


----------



## Olly07 (11. April 2013)

Alternate verlangt per se locker 150€ mehr für den gleichen Rechner. Und auch die verstecken sich hinter der 0180er Nummer. Ich soll also erstmal dafür bezahlen, dort einkaufen zu können! 

Ich weis das ist üblich so, aber in einem richtigen Ladengeschäft eben nicht. Ich hätte auch gern den Preisvorteil bei HW genutzt, aber wenn ich um mein Geld Angst haben muß, nein danke. Wenn die schon VOR dem Kauf solch eine Leistung abliefern, wie sieht das denn erst danach aus, wenn mal was defekt ist?

Nö lieber nicht. Ich habs nicht mehr eilig. Heute kam der neue BenQ 27", den werde ich erstmal anschliessen und am Laptop betrieben. Am Wochenende suche ich dann nach einer Alternative, und pfeiffe auf den besten Preis. Leider bieten nicht ale Onlineshops mit Ladengeschäft Lian Li Gehäuse an, da werd ich nochmal kräftig suchen müssen.

Oder ich kaufe die Teile doch einzeln, und versuche mich am Zusammenbau.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

Was ist mit CaseKing ? Alternate ist auch gut. Die beiden sind halt etwas teurer.


----------



## Olly07 (11. April 2013)

Caseking baut auch nicht, vertreibt nur Teile. Sollte ich selber bauen, kaufe ich wohl da ein. Der einzige Laden, bei dem ich bislang nur gute Erfahrungen beim Telefonieren gemacht habe.

Alternate wie gesagt siehe oben.


----------

